# Looking for a valve



## bylogic (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a valve that I can adjust the flow rate with a controller. 

I have an insdustrial vibrator and the amount of air that is sent to it controls the vibration speed. Currently we're using a manual ball valve and an actor manually adjusts the flow randomly for about 20 seconds.. I'd like to make this automated. 

Does this exist and what would it be called? And also, where could I order one?

thx


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Try doing a search for automated pneumatic flow control valves.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There are also automated pneumatic spray guns, used for industrial painting, automotive production line painting, etc. Ideally, you would probably want it to be a needle valve if you are looking for more precise/controlled flow. But with any of these, you are going to need a control unit/computer to do the actual control part, not to mention the air that would flow through the valve itself.
What would it be driving or used on?
What kind of pressure and volume would you need?
Would it be strictly an on/off flow, or would it be gauged or adjustable flow?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Might be easier to use a few 2-way valves with each having a separate flow control valve and then a sequencer to fire the valves to speed up and down the vibrator.


----------



## bylogic (Oct 22, 2010)

The Vibrator is driven by a regular air hose 80 to 120 psi I recon. It's bolted to the floor of our elevator and feels like it actually moving. The flow does not have to be precise but I do need it adjustable to give the illusion of speeding up and slowing down. I'll be driving it with a prop 1. 

Bourno: Good idea. I think that will be my least expensive way out.

I also saw some valves rigged up with servo's. May look into that.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

You can still use the ball valve. Drill a hole in the handle and mount a servo with a control arm near the valve. Then connect the servo to the arm of the valve with a connecting wire or bracket. The wire or bracket will have to be sturdy and not bend under force. The servo will turn on and off the flow as desired. Then the servo will be controlled by whatever you decide to use.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

In industrial applications we use an i/p or e/p proportional regulator. Here is an example. http://www.controlair.com/index.php/ip-ep-pi-transducers Basically it takes a signal input and converts it to the output pressure of the regulator. Might be a little expensive of an option, but it's an option.

I would have to check with my buddies at EFX-TEK to see if we could create the correct output on one of the header pins to control one of these. If so, I have a few applications I can use them on.


----------

